# I setup a Facebook "personal" friend account for my business and it got banned/deleted



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a Facebook account..with 3,330 "friends"..which I used to sell a lot of shirts....today...without warning the account was deleted because my name was fake. The name was "masonic t shirts". The account was like 3 years old! I know I've seen accounts with bogus names before. I wonder if I had paid for the ads would this have happened? Now I have 4 friends...what a sad day..lol... 
Supposedly to get the account back I would have to email them a copy with my name and D.O.B...nah..that's ok!


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

*re: I setup a Facebook "personal" friend account for my business and it got banned/deleted*

thats sad..but its going to start happening to everyone else too. When you create an account with FB it specifically says that businesses are not allowed to have friend pages - only fan pages. Since you name was "business like" they probably thought it was a business.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

*re: I setup a Facebook "personal" friend account for my business and it got banned/deleted*

There was a lot of talk even here on TSF warning people to switch over from personal pages to business pages. There is a simple way to convert your personal page that you're using for business over to a fan page. 

I like keeping my personal page separate from my business page on Facebook anyway.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*re: I setup a Facebook "personal" friend account for my business and it got banned/deleted*

The word is lost....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Now I have 4 friends...what a sad day


Instead of repeating the same thing, you may want to setup a Business Page for your business so it won't get deleted: Create a Page | Facebook


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you already have a personal friend account setup for your business, you can migrate those friends over to a Facebook business page using Facebook's tool here: Create a Page | Facebook


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

binki said:


> The word is lost....


 Have you travelled some?


----------



## kevinsme2005 (Jul 26, 2011)

Exactly like Rodney said, make a Facebook Page. Its tied to you personal facebook, and clicking the account tab will let you switch between using fbook as you or your page. From the page you can post to a wall, invite friends, etc. Once you get 25 fans you can then get a unique id for the page, ex facebook.com/shirtprinter as opposed to facebook.com/284752943857 that it starts as.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know if they do it anymore, but when I set up the EnMart company page, they required that I have a personal profile before I could set up the company page. If you already have a personal profile, then just add your company page and you're all set.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

kevinsme2005 said:


> Exactly like Rodney said, make a Facebook Page. Its tied to you personal facebook, and clicking the account tab will let you switch between using fbook as you or your page. From the page you can post to a wall, invite friends, etc. Once you get 25 fans you can then get a unique id for the page, ex facebook.com/shirtprinter as opposed to facebook.com/284752943857 that it starts as.


I did this. but after a little over 24 hours and 40 fans my extention still has the numbers connected to it. am i missing something?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

JOHNSY said:


> I did this. but after a little over 24 hours and 40 fans my extention still has the numbers connected to it. am i missing something?


You have to go to Log In | Facebook and create your business page url.
You can find more information here: Usernames for Facebook Pages - Facebook Help Center | Facebook


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> You have to go to Log In | Facebook and create your business page url.
> You can find more information here: Usernames for Facebook Pages - Facebook Help Center | Facebook



HEll YEAH! thanks that worked out perfect. I was sure i would have to convince people to add 700 numbers behind the name...now I can get the stickers ordered.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

JOHNSY said:


> HEll YEAH! thanks that worked out perfect. I was sure i would have to convince people to add 700 numbers behind the name...now I can get the stickers ordered.


You're very welcome.


----------



## Ludasmith (Sep 1, 2011)

They are slowly working on fixing this for those that aren't following their rules and guidelines. So if anyone else has done the same thing I'd recommend getting switched over so it's right. 

And be sure to go to your competitor's personal pages and click report


----------

